# What the heck is this used for?



## stevie g (16/1/15)

https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/m1-punch/


----------



## Derick (16/1/15)

Sprint said:


> https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/m1-punch/


That is a cartomizer punch

In short, one of the atomizer systems is called a cartomizer, it basically is a coil surrounded by some sort of wicking material inside a metal tube, you then fill the tube with e-liquid and vape.

Later on people put a bigger tank around the metal tube, punched a hole in the tube (with that device) then your e-liquid in the tank would flow through the hole into the wicking material of the tube and you can vape longer without having to refill

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Derick (16/1/15)

Here's a pic of the cartomizer with a tank - then called a carto tank

this cartomizer in the pic already has a hole 'pre-punched'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (16/1/15)

Sprint said:


> https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/m1-punch/


This is where we started off with vaping. You guys who never went through this don't know the struggle

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ConradS (16/1/15)

Those are used to punch holes in cartomizers to be used in cartotanks. Old school 

Edit: Got beat to chase by other posters - lol


----------



## Derick (16/1/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> This is where we started off with vaping. You guys who never went through this don't know the struggle


Surprising there are still people that swear by it, we frequently get requests for them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (16/1/15)

Just because they dont know any better I think @Derick  I've been through them all years ago and although the flavour was great at times, it was almost always a messy setup. The more you used it the more skilled you became in minimising the mess.... lots of little tips and tricks for juice changes and cart changes etc. Ahhhh the good old days (read 3 years ago hahahaha).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam (16/1/15)

I still do and the nautilus mini reminds me of the this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (16/1/15)

I was an underaged Vaper when I had these cartos  lol. I still have an authentic innokin ciggalike battery. Automatic. I'm gonna find myself a carto to screw on to it. This should be fun and a walk down memory lane


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/1/15)

Still have one in use


----------



## Derick (16/1/15)

Oupa said:


> Jus because they dont know any better I think @Derick  I've been through them all years ago and although the flavour was great at times, it was almost always a messy setup. The more you used it the more skilled you became in minimising the mess.... lots of little tips and tricks for juice changes and cart changes etc. Ahhhh the good old days (read 3 years ago hahahaha).


Heh yeah, we do try and educate them when they call  We had one dude though that was adamant - he reckon he has tried all the 'new fangled stuff' but prefers his SMOK dual coil cartos  At the time eciggies was still stocking them (not sure if they still do) so we just pointed him in that direction

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (16/1/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Still have one in use


@Melinda has the exact same one, and yep, still uses it from time to time, she likes the low throat hit and general smoothness of the vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (16/1/15)

Lol old timers going down memory lane, in this industry an old timer could be 21!.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick (16/1/15)

Sprint said:


> Lol old timers going down memory lane, in this industry an old timer could be 21!.


ha, True - and it just seems to be going faster and faster that new devices are introduced - by the time something has come out, been reviewed and generally been accepted by the vaping community as a good device, something has usually already been released that is better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/1/15)

Lol I got a carto or 2 from @Oupa recently to try on the reo and it was a suprisingly good vape. Once you get past the gurgling and working out how to squonk it properly.


----------



## Derick (16/1/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Lol I got a carto or 2 from @Oupa recently to try on the reo and it was a suprisingly good vape. Once you get past the gurgling and working out how to squonk it properly.


Biggest problem I had with them was they would clog up so quickly - other than that I liked them, vape was good, flavour was good and with a tank attached they could hold quite a bit of juice


----------



## Oupa (16/1/15)

Yip, some bottom fed ones from REOSmods.


----------



## Sir Vape (16/1/15)

Oh I remember those


----------



## Riddle (16/1/15)

Thanks for this thread. I also wondered what that is. I've never been through that struggle lol


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (16/1/15)

Sprint said:


> Lol old timers going down memory lane, in this industry an old timer could be 21!.


Like me


----------



## Arthster (16/1/15)

Sprint said:


> Lol old timers going down memory lane, in this industry an old timer could be 21!.


 
Next they going to tell us how they had to squeez glass bottles while walking 40 km in the snow because they couldnt find plastic in those days.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (16/1/15)

I still remember trying to refill those stupid cig allikes cartridge that was suppose to be the same as 10 cigarettes. 2 puffs refill, 2 puffs refill. skip to chapter 2 drip on the atty 4 puffs drip on the atty 4 puffs.


----------



## kimbo (16/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Next they going to tell us how they had to squeez glass bottles while walking 40 km in the snow because they couldnt find plastic in those days.


bare foot in the snow

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## yuganp (16/1/15)

Someone should start a thread for showcasing some of these ancient devices. Gave most of my stuff away over the years but may still have some lying around in the garage.


----------



## Silver (16/1/15)

yuganp said:


> Someone should start a thread for showcasing some of these ancient devices. Gave most of my stuff away over the years but may still have some lying around in the garage.



Take some photos @yuganp
And start a thread called Vapegear from yesteryear
Has to be at least a few years old. 
Will be fun and interesting to look back in a few years time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (16/1/15)

I would still re


Silver said:


> Take some photos @yuganp
> And start a thread called Vapegear from yesteryear
> Has to be at least a few years old.
> Will be fun and interesting to look back in a few years time


I think we have some of these lying around

it was called a Boge Leo - and they were fantastic!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (26/1/15)

Well the BVC Aspire coils, could be looked at as rehashing of the whole carto tank idea.

in fact priming them is exactly the same kinda deal as filling a carto.

I have a couple carto's use them for testing out juices. nice and compact.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/1/15)

I also still have a couple of these devices at home. Don't use them any more. Gave some away to people wanting to try out vaping.


----------



## SunRam (27/1/15)

Derick said:


> I would still re
> 
> I think we have some of these lying around
> 
> it was called a Boge Leo - and they were fantastic!


Lol, I remember those. They were great at the time, came out just after the M201. We still had to do the blue aquarium foam mod with the M201's atties. I just found a website that actually still sells M201's for $26 !!! http://www.e-cigarette-supply.com/ecigarette-electronic-cigarette-v8-m201-p-208.html
Wow, just wow. I had the Xpower too. These are from early 2008! Those were the days!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (27/1/15)

SunRam said:


> Lol, I remember those. They were great at the time, came out just after the M201. We still had to do the blue aquarium foam mod with the M201's atties. I just found a website that actually still sells M201's for $26 !!! Those are from early 2008!


Were our first e-cigs - they were actually pretty decent for the time and those cartos were used in carto tanks by many vapers for a long time.
I checked now and sadly it looks like the company we bought it from has shut down  vaping101.co.za

(it would be really ironic if skyblue had a hand in their shutting down  )

edit: wait! still up - whoop!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (27/1/15)

Derick said:


> Were our first e-cigs - they were actually pretty decent for the time and those cartos were used in carto tanks by many vapers for a long time.
> I checked now and sadly it looks like the company we bought it from has shut down  vaping101.co.za
> 
> (it would be really ironic if skyblue had a hand in their shutting down  )


I also bought my first kits, and all vape gear, from Mike at Vaping101. I spoke to him recently, and it sounded like he is still carrying on. He sells to a small dedicated group of customers, and mostly from his house.


----------



## Derick (27/1/15)

SunRam said:


> I also bought my first kits, and all vape gear, from Mike at Vaping101. I spoke to him recently, and it sounded like he is still carrying on.


Yep, still up, must have just caught him on a server reboot or something - He still carries boge, but has expanded a bit now into other brands too, which is cool.

Yeah will forever be grateful to Mike, first one to convert me - still part of his facebook group he created


----------

